# nil by mouth



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Both my dogs are going to get spayed nuetered tomorrow....am going to remain calm, and no fuss - i will alllow myself to fret after they have been dropped off. !!! dont want to pass anything onto them - they really do not mind the vets too much.

have been told nil by mouth from 8pm this eve, i know i should remember, but does that include fluid too?


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Oh bless sure they will both be fine, when ours have been in for ops our vet says no food from 8pm but water ok till early hours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Alfie was allowed water


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow first of all

Bella was allowed food until 6pm, and water until midnight. Our vet is slightly over the top but it suits a neurotic owner perfectly


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I would never advise removal of water.
Just food from night b4..last meal at T time as norm then nothing exept water.
Dont forget to take to the toilet in the morning...the amount of owners who think that nil by mouth also means no walkies or garden breaks is unbelievable


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

gesic said:


> I would never advise removal of water.
> Just food from night b4..last meal at T time as norm then nothing exept water.
> Dont forget to take to the toilet in the morning...the amount of owners who think that nil by mouth also means no walkies or garden breaks is unbelievable


Yes definitely..Bella even got an extra wee walk before going in to the vets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

gesic said:


> I would never advise removal of water.
> Just food from night b4..last meal at T time as norm then nothing exept water.
> Dont forget to take to the toilet in the morning...the amount of owners who think that nil by mouth also means no walkies or garden breaks is unbelievable





Nellybelly said:


> Yes definitely..Bella even got an extra wee walk before going in to the vets.


So did Alfie


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've never stopped water until about 2 hours before they go to the vet


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Never been told to stop water with dogs or cats just no food after 9pm they have been droped at vets at 9am 

Im sure all will be fine when you get them home & made a fuss of them


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks 

They were at vets for 8.15 - good as gold, no fuss just calm, a....although i felt like an wicked stepmother walking back to the car.

They did have a wee, but no number two's......poor moll, is going to have a tooth removed at the same time - so she will have a sore belly and mouth.
They will both have collars on. 

Normally all three sleep in the same bed - of course i am going to keep pup serparate to moll and max, do you suggest i give max and moll separate beds? or just see how it goes.
I also have a crate, i was thinking of putting max and moll in there to sleep it off, but i know suzie will be trying to get in, and yapping at them....so another room compleltey i think......just waiting for vets to call - they said about 2-3 pm, they should be ready......so rattling on i know.
fingers crossed, they are both ok.....am worried bout the journey home too, its not too far, husband will drive, and i will be with them...:scared: sorry !!! LOL.....am a bag of nerves waiting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

You just seem like a "normal" good owner :thumbup:
If you weren't worried, I wouldn't speech to you again


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks rona xxx

Just had a call to say they will be ready in 30 mins !! and are both fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im sure they will be fine  I dont envey you haveing 2 lampshades wandering round though they always seem to get the back of my knees if these 2 have to have one


----------

